# catching mice in live trap



## nene (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello! I am new to this forum, but not new to taking care of mice. I usually catch them at work using a home made live trap.
I usually let them go but almost two years ago I caught one and I decided to keep her. She passed away a few days ago and it broke my Heart. Well yesterday one of my coworkers noticed droppings. I used a live trap that I purchased from amazon and when I checked this morning, there she was! I felt bad for her cause the trap is little so I put her in our kitchen trash can, I've done.this before with the others I've caught. But this one found a way out. So I guess what I am asking is what are the chances she will fall for the trap again?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't know anything about trapping mice. Although I have heard that wild mice don't usually make good pets...

Anyway, welcome to FMB!


----------



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

If you try setting the trap again make sure you wash it first make sure there is no scent of the mouse.Try a diffrent bait too good luck let us no how you get on lol... :roll:


----------



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

fuggytail said:


> If you try setting the trap again make sure you wash it first make sure there is no scent of the mouse.Try a diffrent bait too good luck let us no how you get on lol... :roll:


OH and welcome matey......


----------



## nene (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you for the advice! I got her! She is actually coming around faster than my Circa did when I caught her! Animals of all kinds have my heart and I try to help them as much as I can! I had Circa for two years and sadly she passed last week. But I guess it was gods way of making. room for another in need. I did sanitize everything. in the cage with boiling water, and threw out her bed a.nd toys.. I am planning on getting new toys and bed for my new little one. I know I'm not supposed to keep wild mice but I feel like I need to help them if I can!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Get her a female companion. Mice should not be kept alone (except males). I am not going to try to talk you out of keeping her. Obviously you know what people think of it and that they most often, carry diseases that can spread through your mice like wildfire.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

welcome to the forum, it is not just the disease they carry that can be passed onto other mice and pets but also to yourself.

Keeping any wild animal in captivity causes undue stress and should be avoided.


----------



## nene (Feb 20, 2013)

Update on mousy. So ive named her sparkles and she is doing great! I got her in her ball lastnight and she played for two hours. But now i have a deliemma, my friend needed to get rid if her dwarf hamsters so i took them. Im pretty sure i cant put them together with the mouse, but if the mouse has any diseases, ,would she show signs?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

don't put your hamster with your mouse. get the hamster a different cage they will most likely fight. And yes, if your mouse has a disease it may very well spread to the hamster. Also I still say get your mouse a friend


----------



## nene (Feb 20, 2013)

How can I tell if its a boy or girl? I don't want babies. And Is it okay to buy a tame mouse and put it with the wild mouse??


----------



## nene (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh. And if she/he has a disease? Would she show signs???


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The only really common disease you could get from your mousie is mousepox, and that's a mild rash maybe a little fatigue for a day or two; anything else would depend on your location. Mites found on meeces can cause an awful itch if you get bit, but they don't live on people, and in most parts of the US they are unlikely to carry anything worse than mousepox.

You may see a bit of a lump under the tail if it's a male; males can suck the gonads up into the abdomen, though.


----------



## nene (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you so much! I feel bad cause I would like her/him to have a companion, but don't know what the right thing to do is?


----------

